# galaxy nexus prime deal



## comnsens (Sep 5, 2011)

Just purchased the galaxy nexus prime on wirefly.com for 189.99. Thought I would let everyone know before they go and pay 299.99 through Verizon.


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Dammit I might go Verizon :/

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

wooh! thats good deal! I want to that one


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

The galaxy nexus prime eh? Prime? Very interesting must be a newer model.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

this is android related. moved to android general.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

comnsens said:


> Just purchased the galaxy nexus prime on wirefly.com for 189.99. Thought I would let everyone know before they go and pay 299.99 through Verizon.


Not to try to lessen your point or make a huge deal but I once considered Wirefly until I read the terms......so in fairness you should also make people aware of the extremely expensive consequences if they break the mouse type fine print. Last time I checked it Wirefly has you agree to a ton of terms in addition to the terms you agree to when agreeing to a contract with Verizon, except Wireflys terms are even more restrictive and the penalties are even higher and are on top of the penalties you will pay to Verizon if you so as much as change your contract.



> * CARRIER TERMS & CONDITIONS*
> 
> Each wireless carrier rate plan carries unique terms and conditions which include a service commitment (usually 2 years), and an Early Termination Fee which will be charged in the event that you cancel your wireless service before completing your service commitment. These terms vary by carrier, and are presented during the purchase process.​
> *
> ...


So what it says, in case you missed it, is if you do any of the following things, but not limited to, these are just examples:
You transfer this equipment to another carrier line of service after it is activated
You change your rate plan to a lower monthly service rate than was specifically required at the point of purchase
You deactivate texting/data features that were specifically required at the point of purchase
The new line of service activated with your order is used to replace a pre-existing account
Then you agree to let Wirefly hit your card for $400 on top of the $350 ETF Verizon is going to hit you with in the example of a cancelled contract. It appears that if you even make minor changes to your contract terms in the first 180 days you can still get hit with Wirefly's $400 smartphone tax, even if you didn't cancel your service. What makes it even more precarious is if Verizon somehow makes a mistake and notifys Wirefly of any changes, even if you didn't initiate them, they will STILL try to hit you with the $400 fee.

I don't know about you guys, but I would rather pay an extra $100 for my device than be subject to all that garbage.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Good Looking out. Fine print is a Female Dog isn't it.


----------

